# Doggy photoshoots



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi All,

Sorry not been around for a while.

As some of you know I do photography in my spare time and hoping to take it further. Hoping to make a bit more of an impact in 2012. So....I am offering shoots over Jan and Feb to help me build the site and business.

Shoots them self will be FREE. Consisting of 1 hour shoot.
If anyone would like to purchase prints then in order to kick things off will be offering prints and canvases very cheaply.

Looking at doing the shoots in Larbert and also Kirkmuirhill (south of Hamilton).

If anyone is interested please give me a shout 

Or email me via the site HOME - Always and Forever Photography

Take care and HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL !!!!!!!
Always and Forever Photography​


----------

